# What do you mean.. spoiled?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Uno has such a hard life..


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Picture number 2 : "Aw maahhhhhhm! Another picture? Really?"

He is so pretty! I love his metallic grey coat


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Uno always comes out perfect in his pictures!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

That is one gorgeous dog.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

He is so shiny and handsome! He deserves to be spoiled.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thanks, hes such a ham that dog..


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Picture number 2 : "Aw maahhhhhhm! Another picture? Really?"
> 
> He is so pretty! I love his metallic grey coat


Me too - he's almost like that metallic shiny horse.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Spoiled dogs. lol. 

Tuffy has a torn cruciate ligament, which is improving greatly. He has never liked the evening walk, (3 a day, morning, afternoon, evening), so I let him skip that in the past. But with his ligament, I wanted some rehab and also a chance for him to go potty. So I've been carrying him to the corner, and then he walks back. He likes the return trip better. He seems quite happy to be carried, has a most regal bearing surveying his domain .. 

Spoiled dogs just made me think of this.

I get the feeling this will be my lot in life for a while. He's 12 now and evening activity isn't part of his make up.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> Me too - he's almost like that metallic shiny horse.


I think he might be part horse, he keeps jumping over our 6 ft fence to go after the squirrels.. you'd think he'd start slowing down by the age of 6, but apparently not.

Mondo- you sound like a great owner to your pup


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Thats what I tell my dogs whenever they cry because they are outside or because I don't want them on the couch. Such a hard life :tongue:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Spoiled dogs. lol.
> 
> Tuffy has a torn cruciate ligament, which is improving greatly. He has never liked the evening walk, (3 a day, morning, afternoon, evening), so I let him skip that in the past. But with his ligament, I wanted some rehab and also a chance for him to go potty. So I've been carrying him to the corner, and then he walks back. He likes the return trip better. He seems quite happy to be carried, has a most regal bearing surveying his domain ..
> 
> ...


yep, we carry the dogs around. I don't like snorkels to run uphill because of her heart so she runs down and we carry her back. I got a wagon for Rebel so he could pull her but the shafts are too short.

We need to fix them because now we have Parker, who hates walking ANYWHERE. And he is much heavier than Snorkels. I would love for him to be able to ride some and walk some.

do you have a place to take him swimming? i heard that's good for ligamant strength.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> I think he might be part horse, he keeps jumping over our 6 ft fence to go after the squirrels.. you'd think he'd start slowing down by the age of 6, but apparently not.
> 
> Mondo- you sound like a great owner to your pup


Holy cow!! a six foot fence? That's crazy - those squirrels better watch out. Rebel can't go over a four foot fence.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

xellil said:


> yep, we carry the dogs around. I don't like snorkels to run uphill because of her heart so she runs down and we carry her back. I got a wagon for Rebel so he could pull her but the shafts are too short.
> 
> We need to fix them because now we have Parker, who hates walking ANYWHERE. And he is much heavier than Snorkels. I would love for him to be able to ride some and walk some.
> 
> do you have a place to take him swimming? i heard that's good for ligamant strength.


No swimming holes around here. We've been walking through deep snow. That slows him down and seems to be helping. 

I have this need to explain to people why I am carrying my dog. I am sure I'll get over it .. 

I almost ordered a Ginger lead. In the future I might be inclined.

GingerLead Dog Support Harness | Rear Harness to Help Dogs with Weak Knees or Hips Walk | Dog Sling


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Mondo said:


> No swimming holes around here. We've been walking through deep snow. That slows him down and seems to be helping.
> 
> I have this need to explain to people why I am carrying my dog. I am sure I'll get over it ..
> 
> ...


you could hang a sign around his neck - I am not lazy I am INJURED!

I have heard those slings are great - alot of dachshund people use them because of back injuries.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww....poor, poor Uno. So mistreated. :becky::becky:
Such a handsome and shiny boy!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

What a pretty dog!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I was actually thinking poor Uno, trying to sleep and having cover his eyes from the Paparazzi flash bulbs! No respect!! LOL!!


----------

